# My Last Colorings From An Adult Coloring Book



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 20, 2020)

It used to take me months to finish one because I'd let other things get in the way. I had to order more gel pens (got glitter ones this time) because the ones I had for a couple of years dried out. Now with the virus I have more time, plus I was anxious to use my new pens so I finished these within a week of each other. I have three books left after giving one to my DIL


----------



## katlupe (Aug 20, 2020)

Looks pretty! I just started doing these too. They say it is good for relieving stress.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 20, 2020)

Just beautiful Diva, and you stayed in all the lines, lol....xo


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2020)

Very nice. I got a lovely book given to me just after I retired, and I just didn't have the patience to do them


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 21, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> It used to take me months to finish one because I'd let other things get in the way. I had to order more gel pens (got glitter ones this time) because the ones I had for a couple of years dried out. Now with the virus I have more time, plus I was anxious to use my new pens so I finished these within a week of each other. I have three books left after giving one to my DIL
> 
> View attachment 119000
> 
> View attachment 119001


Excellent.  Art can liberate who we are on the inside.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 21, 2020)

Very pretty!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2020)

Very nice Diva, I really like the first one!  Doubt I could do anywhere near a good job like you did with one of those coloring books.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 21, 2020)

Do you know if anyone still does paintings on velvety stuff?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 22, 2020)

katlupe said:


> Looks pretty! I just started doing these too. They say it is good for relieving stress.


Thank you. Yes, it does relieve stress to work in these books; very relaxing and I get a feeling of accomplishment when I've finished one. 
@PopsnTuff @RadishRose @hollydolly @SeaBreeze  Thank you for your nice compliment.  I'm giving the butterfly one to my DIL who loves butterflies.
@Phoenix  I used to do them but haven't seen them around in decades. I couldn't even find one on Amazon.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 22, 2020)

@OneEyedDiva  Beautiful work......you're right.....relieves tension, and relaxing.
Love spending time doing this as well. 
If you have a tablet, ipad, you can enjoy these on line as well.
Love your color choices.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 22, 2020)

@OneEyedDiva ,they turned out so pretty. When the weather turns cold and nasty I'll get mine out again. I really enjoy doing it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 22, 2020)

MickaC said:


> @OneEyedDiva  Beautiful work......you're right.....relieves tension, and relaxing.
> Love spending time doing this as well.
> If you have a tablet, ipad, you can enjoy these on line as well.
> Love your color choices.


Thank you MickaC.  I have two digital coloring apps. About a month ago, I downloaded a color by number one. I'm not that crazy about some of the color choices but it relieves me of having to decide what colors to choose, which sometimes slows me down because I can't make up my mind. I believe I posted one that was not color by number...but anyway, here are two done digitally. This is from the Color Me app. For some reason it's not letting me post the color by number picture.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 22, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Thank you MickaC.  I have two digital coloring apps. About a month ago, I downloaded a color by number one. I'm not that crazy about some of the color choices but it relieves me of having to decide what colors to choose, which sometimes slows me down because I can't make up my mind. I believe I posted one that was not color by number...but anyway, here are two done digitally. This is from the Color Me app. For some reason it's not letting me post the color by number picture.
> View attachment 119277


That's one thing about coloring online, don't have your own color choices.......You sound like you enjoy this as much as i do......AWESOME.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 22, 2020)

MickaC said:


> That's one thing about coloring online, don't have your own color choices.......You sound like you enjoy this as much as i do......AWESOME.


Seems I do Micka!  Hey have you posted any of yours? I'd love to see them.


----------



## win231 (Aug 22, 2020)

Not exactly what I was expecting.....ya tease.
In fact, I thought "I better hurry up & check this one out before it's removed.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 22, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Thank you. Yes, it does relieve stress to work in these books; very relaxing and I get a feeling of accomplishment when I've finished one.
> @PopsnTuff @RadishRose @hollydolly @SeaBreeze  Thank you for your nice compliment.  I'm giving the butterfly one to my DIL who loves butterflies.
> @Phoenix  I used to do them but haven't seen them around in decades. I couldn't even find one on Amazon.


I remember we used to see stuff like that all the time.  Since I paint, I wondered how it would be to paint on that stuff.


----------



## peppermint (Aug 22, 2020)

Gee, I only know how to use crayon's for Coloring books...When my grandkids loved to color, it was the best for me to keep calm...
They all grew up....No more coloring...I'm not calm anymore...


----------



## Kaila (Aug 23, 2020)

Those look nice, and also seem relaxing to do,  @OneEyedDiva 
The designs would also suggest further drawings, one could do, free-hand, in addition.

Do the "gel pens" glide along the paper surface, significantly more easily than other pens or standard colored pencils, etc?

For those of us who love to do art, but have problems gripping, most items do not come with fatter handles, and most require both a tighter hand grip and more hand/surface pressure applied as well.  Some usual markers present other limitations, such as only primary colors available, or stinky chemical ink smells....  any suggestions?

Would the _gel pens _be worth purchasing to try them?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 23, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Those look nice, and also seem relaxing to do,  @OneEyedDiva
> The designs would also suggest further drawings, one could do, free-hand, in addition.
> 
> Do the "gel pens" glide along the paper surface, significantly more easily than other pens or standard colored pencils, etc?
> ...


I think the gel pens are worth purchasing. My first set was 100 pens. I didn't need that many but Costco had them on sale for about $15. I got good use out of them but I had stopped coloring for about 15 months, during which time they dried out. Also they were in a stand with the tips pointing up.  Not sure that's a good thing.  The new ones are in a case in which the pens are laying down. There are 32 neon glitter pens and I paid $8.49 plus tax, which I think is a good price. The pens have a rubber grip near the bottom and do glide easily. (more so than the last set I think). I'd definitely buy this brand again, if it's available.
https://www.amazon.com/Glitter-Coloring-Doodling-Scrapbook-Journals/dp/B07WNTQSC1/ref=sr_1_5?crid=3LMBPTHHHV0KU&dchild=1&keywords=taotree+glitter+gel+pens&qid=1598199600&sprefix=taotree+glitter+p,aps,140&sr=8-5


----------



## MickaC (Aug 23, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Seems I do Micka!  Hey have you posted any of yours? I'd love to see them.


No i haven't......when i get back into the books, when the days get short and cold. Now i'm just doing online ones
But
You sparked my interest in the books again......maybe sooner than later.

I checked out the site you posted for supplies.......lots of great stuff........Thank you.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 23, 2020)

MickaC said:


> No i haven't......when i get back into the books, when the days get short and cold. Now i'm just doing online ones
> But
> You sparked my interest in the books again......maybe sooner than later.
> 
> I checked out the site you posted for supplies.......lots of great stuff........Thank you.


You're welcome of course.


----------



## charry (Aug 23, 2020)

I bought these books for my husband when he first had his stroke, but he wouldn’t entertain them, said they were for children,   My grandaughter Olivia Loved colouring them in, so someone was happy ....


----------



## katlupe (Sep 8, 2020)

I like the gel pens too. I keep them in glass jars with the points down. They are separated according to colors so they are easy to find what I want. I used to think this was a hobby for children too, but no, it is definitely not. I find it relaxing and is something I look forward to doing. I watch videos, listen to podcasts or music or talk on the phone and can color at the same time.


----------



## twinkles (Sep 8, 2020)

one  eye diva--can those pictures you color be transferred to a 
t -shirt?


----------



## CarolfromTX (Sep 8, 2020)

Pretty!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 9, 2020)

twinkles said:


> one  eye diva--can those pictures you color be transferred to a
> t -shirt?


I don't know...I never checked into it. I don't doubt they could though since T-shirt companies seem to be able to turn any design into a shirt.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 9, 2020)

I'm going to frame the this, as it ties in with the orange-y floral pictures theme in my living room.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 9, 2020)

Wow! That’s gorgeous work. I love colouring and this would be perfect to do while watching tv. What a great idea. It’s something I’ve known about but had forgotten about with my zillion hobbies .... lol


----------



## katlupe (Sep 9, 2020)

That is beautiful! I love those colors too. In the last couple of years, I have really gotten into orange but I love all colors.


----------



## officerripley (Feb 27, 2022)

MickaC said:


> That's one thing about coloring online, don't have your own color choices.......You sound like you enjoy this as much as i do......AWESOME.


Hi, Micka; I know this was quite a while back but I found it in a search of the forum; it sounds like you know something about _online_ coloring? I'm just starting to get into it. I've found a couple of sites to color online at but have found that I need to use the sites that you just click on an area to be colored and the site colors it in for you; I have very little agility in my hands--never have since I was a kid, guess that's why the only thing I can stand to do with my hands is operate a mouse or a keyboard, lol--so I can't use the sites where you have to manipulate the pencil, pen or brush yourself. And the only sites I can find so far that color for you are kids sites with kind of plain, too-simple drawings. Thanks for any info.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 27, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I don't know...I never checked into it. I don't doubt they could though since T-shirt companies seem to be able to turn any design into a shirt.



might be a liile late on this, but....

actually, if you're able to scan an image, you can upload it to zazzle.com and that site can reproducer it on almost anything.


----------



## Chet (Feb 27, 2022)

I went to the library once to do some research in their reference library that was in a separate room, and there sat a bunch of old biddies gossiping and coloring in a place that was to be quiet. Dingbats. That's my experience with coloring.


----------



## officerripley (Feb 27, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Hi, Micka; I know this was quite a while back but I found it in a search of the forum; it sounds like you know something about _online_ coloring? I'm just starting to get into it. I've found a couple of sites to color online at but have found that I need to use the sites that you just click on an area to be colored and the site colors it in for you; I have very little agility in my hands--never have since I was a kid, guess that's why the only thing I can stand to do with my hands is operate a mouse or a keyboard, lol--so I can't use the sites where you have to manipulate the pencil, pen or brush yourself. And the only sites I can find so far that color for you are kids sites with kind of plain, too-simple drawings. Thanks for any info.


Okay, I think I found some free MS adult coloring software that has the tap-to-fill option; can't wait to get started, lol. But if anybody does know of good coloring sites or software, free or not, I'd still love to hear about 'em.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 27, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Okay, I think I found some free MS adult coloring software that has the tap-to-fill option; can't wait to get started, lol. But if anybody does know of good coloring sites or software, free or not, I'd still love to hear about 'em.


@officerripley I did a google search and I came up with a few results. I haven’t tried any of them myself but in glancing through them, I saw several that looked like there might be some intricacy to them. I kind of like coloring mandalas, from time to time but I couldn’t tell you the last time I thought I’d like it. It’ll just be best said as a while ago. Anyway, here’s that link for you, enjoy!  

*Adult Coloring Search*


----------



## officerripley (Feb 27, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> @officerripley I did a google search and I came up with a few results. I haven’t tried any of them myself but in glancing through them, I saw several that looked like there might be some intricacy to them. I kind of like coloring mandalas, from time to time but I couldn’t tell you the last time I thought I’d like it. It’ll just be best said as a while ago. Anyway, here’s that link for you, enjoy!
> 
> *Adult Coloring Search*


Wow, thanks, Chris; I'm definitely going to check those out! One I looked at real quick had in the list of categories, "Unclassifiable" and "Swear Words"; I love that!


----------



## MickaC (Feb 27, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Hi, Micka; I know this was quite a while back but I found it in a search of the forum; it sounds like you know something about _online_ coloring? I'm just starting to get into it. I've found a couple of sites to color online at but have found that I need to use the sites that you just click on an area to be colored and the site colors it in for you; I have very little agility in my hands--never have since I was a kid, guess that's why the only thing I can stand to do with my hands is operate a mouse or a keyboard, lol--so I can't use the sites where you have to manipulate the pencil, pen or brush yourself. And the only sites I can find so far that color for you are kids sites with kind of plain, too-simple drawings. Thanks for any info.


Hi, officerripley......the sites i'm using on my ipad, for coloring / paint by #, are ones you just have to tap.
Colors are numbered, just select, and tap away.
I hope this helps you.
I don't use any kind of software.


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm going to frame the this, as it ties in with the orange-y floral pictures theme in my living room.
> 
> View attachment 121636


Wow! That is so beautiful.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 27, 2022)

Tish said:


> Wow! That is so beautiful.


Thank you Tish


----------



## Lara (Feb 27, 2022)

Very pretty artwork Diva! I love it! Yes, you must hang that one up. Do the colors ever fade in sunlight?
If sun is going to hit it you may want to frame it under a special glass that keeps it from fading.
Art Supply stores have that as well as frame shops.
Although I've never tried it though because I always paint on canvas with mostly use acrylics.


----------



## Medusa (Mar 30, 2022)

Beautiful, Diva!
I do those as well.      Soothing, isn't it?


----------



## jimintoronto (Mar 30, 2022)

For my birthday Brenda bought me a adult coloring book with "100 tattoos " They are varied, some are fantasy themes, while others are more real worldly. I use bright neon color pens. I always store them tip down, so they don't dry out so fast. It is something that I can pick up and do, then leave it for something else. The 'paint by numbers " books are to me kind of child like, with less intricate designs. Not as much satisfaction as the free hand type. JimB.


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 30, 2022)

Very beautiful. Adult coloring books are very much relaxing.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 30, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I don't know...I never checked into it. I don't doubt they could though since T-shirt companies seem to be able to turn any design into a shirt.



just reading this thread...

if you can scan the image, you can upload it to zazzle.com.

Zazzle is a fulfillment site and has a wide range of products that you can have that image printed on...


----------



## officerripley (Mar 30, 2022)

I've found 3 online coloring sites and one I downloaded (all free) that I'm enjoying; it is indeed relaxing.


----------



## Bellbird (Mar 30, 2022)

Very nice, I have just got interested in the adult colouring books, I was wanting some simple ones to colour, the ones I saw were so intricate it put me off. Now I know you can colour online, I will take a look, thanks.


----------



## palides2021 (Mar 30, 2022)

Just saw these today and am impressed with the beautiful designs, @OneEyedDiva! It does relax you. I've been doing the paint-by-number for a few years now, and feel the same way. Enjoy!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 3, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> might be a liile late on this, but....
> 
> actually, if you're able to scan an image, you can upload it to zazzle.com and that site can reproducer it on almost anything.


Thank you Smooth Seas but T-shirts is something I don't need any more of! I just got another unexpected free one last week from Ocean's resort. 
@officerripley do you do any coloring on your tablet? I don't use the coloring sheets found online. There are two apps that I've used on my tablet (probably be hard to use on a phone). One is Happy Color which is a color by number. I'm not always crazy about their color choices.  The other is Color Me. They have color palettes with lots of choices, but sometimes it's hard to keep track of a color I want to go back to and use again. The other major problem for me is they started showing too many ads. If not for the last issue, I'd prefer Color me. Here's something I did in about 3 minutes using the Color Me app. They have much more intricate pictures in many different categories. Both apps have several options for sharing your finished picture.


----------



## officerripley (Apr 3, 2022)

Hi, Diva, I do coloring on my laptop; the online sites I use are thecolor.com and online-coloring.com (they both have simpler pictures to color but can be very relaxing when needing something easy); supercoloring.com (more intricate pictures which is challenging but fun); and Coloring+ which I got from the Microsoft store for free, there is a paid version which lets you save pix and do more, and Coloring+ also has more intricate, challenging stuff. I'll check in to the Color Me app, I see there is a windows version and I think it's free.

I'm so glad you all got me interested in coloring; it is so relaxing!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 3, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Hi, Diva, I do coloring on my laptop; the online sites I use are thecolor.com and online-coloring.com (they both have simpler pictures to color but can be very relaxing when needing something easy); supercoloring.com (more intricate pictures which is challenging but fun); and Coloring+ which I got from the Microsoft store for free, there is a paid version which lets you save pix and do more, and Coloring+ also has more intricate, challenging stuff. I'll check in to the Color Me app, I see there is a windows version and I think it's free.
> 
> I'm so glad you all got me interested in coloring; it is so relaxing!


Glad you're getting pleasure from it Officer. I never thought about finding sites on my desktop. The last time I was made aware of them, it required printing the designs. Not having to do that is way better. I tried each of the ones you mentioned. Each have their pros and cons. The color.com and online-coloring's pictures are too simple, as you mentioned but I could access them and color immediately on my computer. I don't like that I have to try to use the pencil or brush tool on Supercoloring although I like their picture choices. I don't have the patience for that one. When I tried to install Coloring+ on my desktop, Google Play installed it on my tablet instead. I didn't see the option to install it on my Mac.  I do like their pictures, so perhaps if there's not a lot of ads and I can choose my own colors, I'll keep it on my tablet. Thank you for the information.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 4, 2022)

@officerripley  I found an app I like, simply called Coloring in the Google Play Store. I think it's the same as the Coloring+ app you mentioned, which wound up not installing on my desktop. I like that this app gives choices. Some pictures must be paid for with 5 or 10 "coins" to access. I started out with 50 bonus coins and can add more in increments of 5 for watching short videos. I'm used to that from playing Words With Friends. Other pictures are free. I was allowed to finish the first simple page I started and color for a good amount of time on the second picture without being interrupted with annoying ads like when I used the Color Me app, so I'm hoping it's like that all the time. I also like the way the palette is set up; It's much easier to choose colors from the same group and go back to the colors I want to use again. Thank you for expanding my creative options.


----------



## officerripley (Apr 4, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> @officerripley  I found an app I like, simply called Coloring in the Google Play Store. I think it's the same as the Coloring+ app you mentioned, which wound up not installing on my desktop. I like that this app gives choices. Some pictures must be paid for with 5 or 10 "coins" to access. I started out with 50 bonus coins and can add more in increments of 5 for watching short videos. I'm used to that from playing Words With Friends. Other pictures are free. I was allowed to finish the first simple page I started and color for a good amount of time on the second picture without being interrupted with annoying ads like when I used the Color Me app, so I'm hoping it's like that all the time. I also like the way the palette is set up; It's much easier to choose colors from the same group and go back to the colors I want to use again. Thank you for expanding my creative options.


Hi, Diva, I can't add Google Play stuff to my laptop since it's Windows unless I download some kind of app to do that; which is probably ok, I want to check with my techie guy first, though. I did just download another coloring app from the MS store called Zen Coloring; I think I'm going to really like it, it's free too.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 4, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Hi, Diva, I can't add Google Play stuff to my laptop since it's Windows unless I download some kind of app to do that; which is probably ok, I want to check with my techie guy first, though. I did just download another coloring app from the MS store called Zen Coloring; I think I'm going to really like it, it's free too.


When I attempted to install Coloring+ on my desktop, I got a message that it was installed but I never did find it. Then when I went to Google's My Apps (on desktop), it showed that it was installed on my Android device  I didn't find it there either, so just searched for it in the Play Store, recognized it by the picture icon used by Coloring+ and downloaded it. I hope you will indeed enjoy Zen Coloring.


----------



## SeniorSally (Apr 23, 2022)

Wow—those are beautiful!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 24, 2022)

SeniorSally said:


> Wow—those are beautiful!


Thank you Sally


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 24, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> It used to take me months to finish one because I'd let other things get in the way. I had to order more gel pens (got glitter ones this time) because the ones I had for a couple of years dried out. Now with the virus I have more time, plus I was anxious to use my new pens so I finished these within a week of each other. I have three books left after giving one to my DIL
> 
> View attachment 119000
> 
> View attachment 119001


Nice! those things are tons of fun!


----------

